# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر الخميس 13/10/2016

## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*المريخ يهزم أهلي شندي بثنائية ويحسم المركز الثاني
حقق المريخ فوزاً مهماً على أهلي شندي بهدفين نظيفين مساء اليوم على ملعبه بامدرمان ضمن الجولة 34 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، أنهى المريخ المباراة منذ شوطها الأول بتسجيله للهدفين عن طريق مصعب عمر ورمضان عجب، بالنتيجة رفع المريخ رصيده إلى 77 نقطة ليحسم أمر المركز الثاني رسمياً، فيما تجمد رصيد أهلي شندي في 70 نقطة وتبقت له مباراة واحدة لأداء الواجب أمام الخرطوم الوطني فيما سيختتم المريخ مشواره بلقاء القمة في الثامن عشر من الشهر الجاري
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

* المريخ يحسم المركزالثاني بالفوز على النمور بهدفين نظيفين
خطف المريخ المركز الثاني بالفوز على الاهلي شندي بهدفين دون رد في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم باستاد المريخ و ذلك في الجولة الـــــــ(33) تقدم المريخ عبر مصعب في الدقيقة العاشرة و اضاف رمضان عجب الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 32 ليرتفع بنقاطه لـــــ(77) نقطة في المركز الثاني
الشوط الاول 
انطلق الشوط الاول قويا من جانب الفريقين من اجل الوصول الى المرمي و في الدقيقة الثالثة كاد اللاعب بكري المدينة ان يضع فريقه في المقدمة لكن كرته مرت الى ضربة مرمي 
في الدقيقة السابعة سدد اللاعب اوكرا في مرمي الحارس جاهد محجوب مرت كرته الى خارج الملعب 
بطاقة صفراء للصادق حسن
منح الحكم شانتير مدافع الاهلي شندي الصادق حسن بطاقة صفراء بسبب ارتكابه مخالفة غير قانونية مع لاعب وسط المريخ مصعب 
ركلة زاوية وهدف
ارسل اللاعب عمر بخيت كرة عكسية من ركلة زاوية على رأس اللاعب مصعب عمر حولها اللاعب الى داخل الشباك هدفا للمريخ في الدقيقة العاشرة من الشوط الاول منحت المريخ الافضلية و السيطرة على وسط الملعب 
خروج كوكو
اجرى مدرب الاهلي شندي تعديلا اضطراريا بخروج اللاعب المصاب محمد كوكو و دخول اللاعب ياسر مزمل 
هدف ضائع للاهلي 
اهدر اللاعب كلتشي فرصة تعديل النتيجة من كرة لعبها خيالية بعيدة عن المرمي
ياسر مزمل يهدر اضمن الفرص
وجد اللاعب ياسر مزمل نفسه في مواجهة الحارس جمال سالم لكنه لعب كرة اصطدمت بالشباك الخارجية للمريخ حركت مدرجات المريخ
مصدر ازعاج
شكل اللاعب ياسر مزمل ازعاجا لدفاع المريخ بتحركاته العرضية من امام الطيب عبد الرازق 
خطأ من دفاع المريخ
وقع دفاع المريخ في خطأ مشترك كاد ان يحرز منه الاهلي هدفا لولا رعونة هجومه الذي فشل في التعامل مع الكرة
الاهلي بمهاجم وحيد
لعب الاهلي شندي بمهاجم وحي عقب خروج اللاعب كوكو حيث كفرووتر اعتمد فقط على كلاتشي يدعمه الثلاثي عماريه و محمد حسن و ياسر مزمل فيما لعب بمحورين هما خطاب فيصل والي الدين خضر
هدف ضائع للاهلي 
منع الحارس اليوغندي هدفا للاهلي حينما التقط كرة عكسية من امام كلشي كفرووتر و يلعبها لبكري الذي كان في مواجهة جاهد محجوب 
هدف ثاني للمريخ
احرز اللاعب رمضان الهدف الثاني من كرة عادت من دفاع الاهلي من عكسية اللاعب بكري المدينة التي لم يتوان في ايداعها الشباك هدفا ثانيا في الدقيقة 32 من الشوط الاول 
المريخ يعود
عاد المريخ الى السيطرة على مجريات اللعب تماما ووضع فريق الاهلي تحت الضغط 
تحول في اللعب
حاول الاهلي في الدقائق الاخيرة من التخلي كفرووتر عن الاسلوب الدفاعي المحكم وقاد سلسلة من الهجمات الخطيرة على مرمي المريخ و كاد صدام ان يحرز هدفا للاهلي من تسديدة لكن كرته مرت فوق العارضة
رمضان يهدر هدفا
اهدر اللاعب رمضان عجب هدفا محققا وهو في مواجهة الحارس جاهد محجوب ليلعب كرة تمر ضربة مرمي للاهلي شندي
في الدقيقة 43 كاد اللاعب اوكرا ان يضيف الهدف الثالث لكن دفاع الاهلي ابعد كرته الى خارج الملعب رمية تماس
تراجع
تراجع الاهلي في الجزء الاخير من المباراة الى منطقته الدفاعية معتمدا على الهجمات المرتدة حتى انتهي الشوط الاول بهدفين دون رد للمريخ 
الشوط الثاني
مع بدايته حاول اللاعب اوكرا اضافة الهدف الثالث من عكسية اللاعب ابراهومة لكن دفاع الاهلي كان له بالمرصاد
كلاتشي يهدد
في الدقيقة الخامسة من الشوط الثاني كاد اللاعب ان يقلص الفارق حينما ارسل رأسية مرت فوق العارة هدف ضائع للاهلي شندي
خروج ابراهومة
اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا كفرووتر بخروج اللاعب ابراهومة المصاب و دخول محمد الرشيد ليتحول رمضان الى الظهير الايمن 
جمال ينقذ هدف كفرووتر 
انقذ الحارس جمال سالم هدفا محققا من كفرووتر تسديدة كفرووتر اللاعب صدام حولها الى داخل الملعب 
عيد مقدم بديلا لسفاري
اجرى مدرب الاهلي ريكاردو تعديلا بخروج اللاعب سفاري و دخول عيد مقدم ليتحول الى اسلوب هجومي
هدف ضائع للاحمر
اهدر اللاعب بكري هدفا محققا للمريخ وهو في مواجهة كفرووتر حارس الاهلي جاهد في الدقيقة 12 لكنه لعبها فوق العارضة وسط دهشة الجماهير
بطاقة لخطاب فيصل
منح الحكم اللاعب خطاب فيصل بطاقة صفراء لارتكابه مخالفة مع محمد الرشيد 
كلتشي يواصل اهدار الفرص
اهدر اللاعب كلتشي هدفا محققا من رأسية كفرووتر مرت فوق العارضة في الدقيقة 23 
بالمقابل رد اللاعب اوكرا بتسديدة قوية من كرة جهزها له اللاعب بكري المدينة حولها الى داخل الملعب بقبضة يده
دخول حسن ميسي
اجرى مدرب الاهلي شند تعديلا بخروج اللاعب خطاب فيصل و دخول اللاعب حسن ميسي
واصل المريخ طلعاته الهجومية و كاد مصعب عمر ان يضيف الثالث لكن جاهد حول كرته الى خارج الملعب ركلة زاوية نفذها اوكرا على رأس محمد الرشيد تمر الى ضربة مرمي
في الدقيقة 30 كاد اللاعب عيد مقدم ان يقلص الفارق الا ان تسديدته مرت بعيدة عن المرمي 
دخول عبده جابر
اجرى مدرب المريخ جبرة تعديلا بخروج اللاعب اوكرا و دخول عبده جابر 
دفاع المريخ يمنع هدفا للاهلي
اهدر محمد حسن هدفا كفرووتر من دربكة وسط دفاع كفرووتر المريخ الذي استدرك و عبر عمر بخيت ان يمنع هدفا و بالمقابل احتج محمد حسن ليحصل على بطاقة صفراء
جابسون بديلا لابراهيم جعفر
اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج اللاعب ابراهيم جعفر ودخول جابسون سالمون
بكري المدينة نجما للمباراة
حصل اللاعب بكري المدينة على كفرووتر نجومية مباراة فريقه ضد الاهلي شندي بعد المستوى المميز الذي قدمه اللاعب في المباراة وقاد به فريقه للفوز على الاهلي شندي
في الدقائق الاخيرة حاول الاهلي احراز هدف و قاد هجمتين عبر حسن متوكل كان لهما دفاع المريخ بالمرصاد
جاهد يحرم بكري من هدف
حرم الحارس جاهد محجوب اللاعب بكري من هدف محققا من تسديدة حولها بقبضة يده الى داخل الملعب لتنتهي المباراة بفوز المريخ بهدفين دون ليرتفع بنقاطه لـــــــــــــــ(77) في المركز الثاني وتجمد الاهلي في نقاطه 70 في المركز الثالث 
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*بكري المدينة يتوج بنجومية مباراة المريخ والآرسنالتوج بكري المدينة مهاجم المريخ بجائزة نجومية مباراة الأحمر وأهلي شندي التي أقيمت مساء اليوم ضمن الجولة 34 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وحصل بكري على الجائزة المقدمة من شركة سوداني الراعي الرسمي للمسابقة بعد أن أسهم بفعالية في الانتصار الذي حققه الأحمر على أهلي شندي بهدفين نظيفين وأمّن به المركز الثاني الذي يؤهله للمشاركة في دوري الأبطال العام المقبل
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*هل ضاعت قضية المريخ يا “عبد التام”؟!مشاهد رياضية* فوجئنا مساء أمس الأول بالمعلومة الخطيرة التي كشف عنها مقرر لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم “عبد العزيز شروني” من خلال استضافته بإحدى القنوات الفضائية إلى جانب نائب الأمين العام بمجلس تسيير المريخ “متوكل أحمد علي”، وهو يكشف عن مخاطبة لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة بالاتحاد الدولي لنادي المريخ في يناير من العام الحالي “أي قبل عشرة أشهر” تطالب بضرورة مخاطبة الأحمر لها في حالة اعتراضه على صحة تسجيل “شيبوب” لشبيبة القيروان التونسي، وذلك حينما تقدم النادي التونسي طالباً إرسال الشهادة الدولية للاعب!!* “شروني” قال إن الاتحاد العام خاطب الـ(فيفا) شارحاً “شكوى” المريخ ضد اللاعب لدى اللجنة باعتباره “محترفاً” ويتقاضى مرتباً شهرياً وأن لجنة غير الهواة بـ(فيفا) أرسلت خطاباً لتتم مخاطبتها من جانب المريخ إن كان لديه اعتراض على صحة تسجيل اللاعب، وزاد على ذلك بالقول: (أخطرنا محيي الدين عبد التام شفاهة بخطاب الـ”فيفا” بعد أن اطلع على الخطاب لكن حتى هذه اللحظة لم يخاطب المريخ الـ”فيفا”)!!* الحقيقة التي يجب أن تقال إن حديث “شروني” مثّل مفاجأة ضخمة لمعظم جماهير المريخ التي ظلت تمنّي النفس بكسب النادي لقضيته “العادلة” في نظر الجميع، لكن ما جاء على لسان “شروني” بكشفه عن تلك الواقعة جعل الأمل يتضاءل، بل يتلاشى رغم تصريحات  أعضاء المجلس!!* مجلس المريخ الذي “صعّد” من لهجته خلال الفترة الماضية وتحدّث عن استهداف الاتحاد العام للأحمر كان عليه التأكد من موقفه أولاً قبل أن يوزع الاتهامات يمنة ويسرة.* مجلس المريخ هو الذي أضاع حق النادي في قضية “شيبوب” لأن اعتماد تسجيل اللاعب من قبل الـ(فيفا) يعني صحة موقف الاتحاد العام ولجنة الاستئنافات.* لماذا لم يخاطب المريخ الـ(فيفا) رداً على خطابها للمريخ حينما منحته حق الاعتراض على صحة تسجيل اللاعب إن كان لديه المستندات التي تعضد موقفه؟ وما هي الأسباب الحقيقية التي منعت الأحمر من الرد على الـ(فيفا) يا “عبد التام”؟!* وضح جلياً أن مجلس المريخ أضاع حقوق النادي في قضية “شيبوب”، وحينما أقول المجلس فإنني أعني اللجنة السابقة والحالية باعتبار أن “عبد التام” عمل في اللجنتين ولم يفعل سوى إضاعة حقوق الأحمر كما ذكر “شروني”.* من أضاع حق المريخ في قضية “شيبوب” يا “عبد التام”؟!
*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور ياحببب 
لكن الاسمو صلاح نمر ده مابسترنا لقدام
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*لماذا لم بسلم الاتحاد نسخة من الخطاب الى المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم حبيبنا ماجد
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*كشف السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ لأحد المقربين منه حرصه على استقرار مجلسه مؤكدا انه سينضم أركب المستقيلين حال رفض عدد من أعضاء المجلس الذين أعلنوا عن استقالتهم أمس التراجع عن تلك الخطوة لافتا إلى أن التحديات الكبيرة التي تنتظر المريخ تتطلب وحدة الصف المريخي من أجل تحقيق المصلحة العليا للمريخ الكيان، وكان الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم وعصام الحاج وعثمان ادروب أعلنوا استقالتهم من مجلس المريخ على خلفية تراجع المجلس عن قراره السابق بعدم خوض مباراتي أهلي شندي والهلال مالم يتم الفصل في قضية شيبوب ليتراجع المجلس أمس ويتخذ قراراً بخوض المباراتين الأمر الذي أثار حفيظة عدد من أعضاء المجلس من بينهم الثلاثي مزمل وعصام وأدروب الذين تقدموا باستقالتهم مباشرة من مجلس الإدارة المعين.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
× قرر مجلس المريخ ظهر أمس أداء مباراتيه في الدوري الممتاز أمام الأهلي شندي والتي جرت مساءا وحقق فيها نصرا مفرحا ،ومن ثم مباراة الهلال يوم الثامن عشر من هذا الشهر بإذن الله تعالى.
× علمنا أن أعضاء لجنة التسيير كانوا مختلفين تماما في اتخاذ قرار المواصلة، حيث حضر الاجتماع فقط ثلاثة عشر عضوا من العدد الكلي البالغ ثماني وعشرين عضوا.
× هذا الحضور يعتبر قليلا كونه أقل من النصاب القانوني، ومع ذلك هنالك من اعترض على قرار المواصلة مع ملاحظة غياب أهم شخصين كانا قائدين لعدم اللعب إلا بعد إكمال عملية التقاضي وهما الأخوين عصام الحاج ومزمل أبو القاسم.
× الرأي عندي أنه كان يتوجب على أعضاء لجنة التسيير أن تحاول بقدر الإمكان تجنب أي نوع من أنواع الاختلاف القبيح في هذا التوقيت المهم.
× عندما دعمنا اللجنة في المضي قدما في قضيتها العادلة، كان همنا الأول هو الحفاظ على ذلك التوافق الذي ساد كل أعضاء اللجنة وكان إجماعهم أمرا عظيما بكل تأكيد.
× ما أريد أن أؤكده هو أن ما قامت به اللجنة في الأيام الماضية أدى غرضه تماما، حث تحققت معظم الأهداف المقصودة.
× حيث تم النظر في الاستئناف، كما تم تقديم طلب فحص، والذي سيتم النظر فيه خلال هذا اليوم، ومن بعد سيتمكن النادي من مواصلة قضيته.
×ونقول للذين يسخرون من عودة الفريق للعب قبل البت في طلب الفحص، نقول لهم أنه من حق اللجنة أن تقيم الوضع وتحسب خطواتها وحفظ حقوق النادي وتقرر ما تراه مناسبا وإن جاء بعدم رضاء بعض أهل المريخ.
× نرجوا أن يفوت أعضاء لجنة التسيير الفرصة على أعداء النادي الكبير الذي يترصدون كل كبيرة وصغيرة حتى ينفذوا من خلالها لضرب الكيان.
×صحيح أن هناك أمور غير مقبولة من بعض الأعضاء كونهم غابوا وتعمدوا الغياب في كل خطوات اللجنة في الفترة السابقة، وكانوا أول الحاضرين في اجتماع أمس وصوت مع القرار الجديد مما يوحي أنهم كانوا من خلف هذا الذي حدث، ومع هذا كله لا نريد أن تساق الأمور نحو الخلاف والاختلاف أبدا أبدا.
× قدم المريخ ليلة أمس مباراة كبيرة وجميلة أمام فريق الأهلي شندي المصنف من أفضل الفرق أداءا ومظهر من بين كل فرق الممتاز.
× المظهر الأنيق الذي ظهر به الأحمر الوهاج أمام الأهلي، أكد بجلاء أن الكوتش فاروق جبرة قد استفاد كثيرا من فترة توقف النشاط، فاستطاع أن يعيد صياغة الفريق بصورة مقبولة لدرجة كبيرة.
× وفق بيكهام الكرة السودانية في وضع التشكيل المناسب، وأبدع في التكتيك وأسلوب العمل داخل الملعب حسب سير المباراة.
×ونطلب من جبرة أن يزيد من جرعات العمل البدني، حتى يستطيع اللاعبون فرض سطوتهم على الهلال الأسبوع القادم إن شاء الله.
× كما لاحظنا بعض ملامح الاستهتار من الحارس جمال سالم، عندما راوغ مهاجم الأهلي وعرض فريقه للخطر منذ بداية اللقاء فيجب تحذير اللاعب من هكذا تصرف.
×و قدم بكري المدينة مباراة كبيرة ونال لأول مرة نجومية سوداني، في إشارة واضحة ورسالة مباشرة للأخوة هناك أن بلوا رؤوسكم للموس.
× النتيجة التي خرج بها المريخ أمس أخرص تلك الألسن اللاهجة بالزور والكذب الصراح، الذين ظلوا يروجون أن المريخ كان خائفا وهاربا من لقاء الأهلي، لأجل ذلك تعلل بقضية شيبوب فالحمد لله خيب اللاعبون وجهازهم الفني ظنهم وفألهم الكريه نحو الزعيم الفخيم.
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا نقول، نحي تلك الجماهير الكثيفة الوفية التي وقفت مع الفريق وساندته من داخل الاستاد فكان النصر المهم.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*عبّر الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدير الفني للمريخ عن سعادته بالانتصار الذي حققه فريقه على أهلي شندي بهدفين نظيفين وحسم به المركز الثاني رسمياً مبيناً أن فريقه دخل المباراة وهو يعي جيداً صعوبتها لأنها تأتي أمام منافس محترم يضم لاعبين كبار ويقوده مدرب مقتدر ولذلك شدّد على لاعبيه بضرورة اللعب بحذر وتركيز حتى يتمكن الفريق من إبطال خطورة الأهلي ومن ثم التغلب عليه مبيناً أن فريقه نجومه نجحوا بدرجة امتياز في ذلك الهدف خاصة بعد أن سجل الفريق الهدف الأول مبكراً عن طريق مصعب عمر والذي سهّل مهمة الأحمر في تقديم مباراة كبيرة واستطاع أن يضيف الهدف الثاني قبل نهاية الشوط الأول، وكشف فاروق جبرة أن هناك بعض الاخطاء صاحبت الأداء برغم الانتصار سيعمل على تلافيها حتى يجهز الفريق بشكل مثالي للقاء القمة المرتقب في الثامن عشر من الشهر الجاري.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*  اعتذر نادي الموردة الأمدرماني عن خوض المباراة الودية التي كان من المقرر أن تجمعه بفريق الكرة الأول بنادي الهلال مساء اليوم الخميس في إطار تحضيرات الأزرق للقاء المرتقب أمام المريخ في نهائي مسابقة الدوري الممتاز  في الثامن عشر من الشهر الجاري.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*تقدم السيد عصام الحاج مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ ومزمل أبو القاسم رئيس قطاع الإعلام وعثمان ادروب عضو المجلس باستقالتهم من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ المعين من قبل الوزير، وجاءت هذه الاستقالة على خلفية قرار مجلس الإدارة أمس الذي أمّن من خلاله على أداء الفريق لمباراتيه أمام أهلي شندي والهلال في الوقت الذي كان الثلاثي مزمل وعصام وادروب يتشددون على ضرورة عدم خوض المريخ لأي مباراة مالم يتم حسم الشكوى المقدمة من النادي ضد اللاعب شرف شيبوب لكن مجلس الإدارة برئاسة جمال الوالي تراجع عن القرار السابق بعدم خوض مباراتي الآرسنال والهلال مالم يتم حسم شكوى شيبوب ليتسبب هذا القرار في استقالة الثلاثي من مجلس الإدارة المعين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*الهزة العنيفة التي تعرض لها المريخ في الموسم الحالي على صعيد حراسة المرمى في ظل المشاركة المتواصلة للحارس الأساسي جمال سالم مع منتخب بلاده يوغندا في مبارياته في التصفيات الأفريقية وغيابه عن عدد من مباريات المريخ وغياب الحارس الثاني المعز محجوب عن العديد من المباريات والتي كانت تسبب بشكل مباشر في تراجع نتائج الفريق في الموسم الحالي يفكر مجلس إدارة النادي الأحمر في استعادة حارسه السابق يس يوسف من ناديه اهلي شندي خاصة وأن يس ظل يجلس احتياطياً للحارس جاهد محجوب في الفترة الأخيرة مع أهلي شندي وربما استفاد مجلس المريخ من العلاقة القوية التي تربطه براعي النمور السيد صلاح ادريس من أجل اطلاق سراح يس يوسف للمريخ من أجل التعاقد معه في التسجيلات المقبلة خصوصاً وأن كل المنتمين للمريخ يرون أن الحارس المخضرم المعز محجوب لن يستطيع تقديم شئ للمريخ في الفترة المقبلة بعد انتهاء تعاقده مع الأحمر في نوفمبر المقبل.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*فازت قناة الملاعب بحقوق نقل مباراة نهائي كاس السودان المقرر لها يوم الثامن و العشرين من الشهر الجاري بمدني وكما فازت ايضا بحقوق الرعاية و الاعلان ووقعت القناة ظهر اليوم في حضور امين مال الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم الاستاذ اسامة عطا المنان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية

عناوين صحيفة  الصدى
بأمر مصعب والعجب ؛،. المريخ يحسم موقعة الآرسنال ويبث الرعب في الهلال
مجلس المريخ يقرر عودة الفريق للمنافسة واستقالة عصام الحاج ومزمل وادروب
رمرم يشيد بالاداء البطولي ويحفز اللاعبين بالدولار ؛،. وبكري المدينة يفوز بالنجوميه

عناوين صحيفة  الزاوية
الاحمر يبدع ؛،. ويصرع الآرسنال وينذر الهلال
الوالي غير المسار ؛،. والمريخ في دوري الكبار
العقرب يتألق ويحتفل مع الجمهور ؛،. وانتوني يهنئ جبرة بابفوز
عصام الحاج ؛ قرارات الامس ضربة موجعة لقضيتنا ؛،. وود الياس يساند المجلس

1 صحيفة  الزعيم
المريخ يعبر النمور بفوز انيق ويتحفز لمعركة ( الحريق ) 
الجماهير تملا مدرجات القلعة الحمراء ؛،. تحتفل مع اللاعبين والقطاع الرياضي عقب المباراة
بكري يفوز بالنجومية ؛،. المجلس يسلم اللاعبين الحوافز وحافز إجادة خاص من رمرم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال الوالي يهدد بالاستقالة من مجلس المريخ 

كشف السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ لأحد المقربين منه حرصه على استقرار مجلسه مؤكدا انه سينضم أركب المستقيلين حال رفض عدد من أعضاء المجلس الذين أعلنوا عن استقالتهم أمس التراجع عن تلك الخطوة .

لافتا إلى أن التحديات الكبيرة التي تنتظر المريخ تتطلب وحدة الصف المريخي من أجل تحقيق المصلحة العليا للمريخ الكيان، 

وكان الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم وعصام الحاج وعثمان ادروب أعلنوا استقالتهم من مجلس المريخ على خلفية تراجع المجلس عن قراره السابق بعدم خوض مباراتي أهلي شندي والهلال مالم يتم الفصل في قضية شيبوب ليتراجع المجلس أمس ويتخذ قراراً بخوض المباراتين الأمر الذي أثار حفيظة عدد من أعضاء المجلس من بينهم الثلاثي مزمل وعصام وأدروب الذين تقدموا باستقالتهم مباشرة من مجلس الإدارة المعين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري المدينة يتوج بنجومية مباراة المريخ والآرسنال



توج بكري المدينة مهاجم المريخ بجائزة نجومية مباراة الأحمر وأهلي شندي التي أقيمت مساء اليوم ضمن الجولة 34 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وحصل بكري على الجائزة المقدمة من شركة سوداني الراعي الرسمي للمسابقة بعد أن أسهم بفعالية في الانتصار الذي حققه الأحمر على أهلي شندي بهدفين نظيفين وأمّن به المركز الثاني الذي يؤهله للمشاركة في دوري الأبطال العام المقبل
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا للاخوان فراس وكسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا الاخوة الافاضل على الاضافة
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

جمال الوالي يهدد بالاستقالة من مجلس المريخ 

كشف السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ لأحد المقربين منه حرصه على استقرار مجلسه مؤكدا انه سينضم أركب المستقيلين حال رفض عدد من أعضاء المجلس الذين أعلنوا عن استقالتهم أمس التراجع عن تلك الخطوة .

لافتا إلى أن التحديات الكبيرة التي تنتظر المريخ تتطلب وحدة الصف المريخي من أجل تحقيق المصلحة العليا للمريخ الكيان، 

وكان الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم وعصام الحاج وعثمان ادروب أعلنوا استقالتهم من مجلس المريخ على خلفية تراجع المجلس عن قراره السابق بعدم خوض مباراتي أهلي شندي والهلال مالم يتم الفصل في قضية شيبوب ليتراجع المجلس أمس ويتخذ قراراً بخوض المباراتين الأمر الذي أثار حفيظة عدد من أعضاء المجلس من بينهم الثلاثي مزمل وعصام وأدروب الذين تقدموا باستقالتهم مباشرة من مجلس الإدارة المعين.



الله يدينا واحد عندو قروش زيك 
وقوي الشخصية غيرك  !!!!

امين
                        	*

----------


## red_yellow

*بالغ جمال الوالي

هسي لو مزمل رفض يرجع من الاستقالة

حيستقيل ولا حيبلع كلامه ؟


النذير لخص الاماني والاحلام في كلمتين واتفق معه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
معاذ ابومؤيد
 بعيدا عن الاستئناف والضوضاء
المريخ يقدم اجمل واروع مباراة

مبروك الحضور المشرف
ومبروك النقاط والاداء
مبروك الذكاء الاداري واداء المباراة
تجلى المريخ امس وقلب التوقعات كرويا
قدم السهل الممتنع وقدم اجمل مبارياته حتى ترك المعلق يتغزل في ذلك ويؤكد تفوق المريخ طول زمن المباراة،،،،
ماصاحب المباراة من شو اعلامي
وماصاحب المباراة من لغط في القروبات
وماصاحبها من نظريات
لم يمنعني الاحتفال بالثلاث نقاط
لاني بي بساطة مع قيام المباراة ومطالبة حقي في الاستئنافات
هل يوجد شخصي لدية قضية في
المحاكم يجلس في داره ويقول انا اجلس هنا حتي يتعظ القضاء ويعرف الجميع  مكاني !!!
كيف تحكمون ياناس
مادخل المباراة بالطرق القانونية
سيقول لي احدهم لماذا التنازل من البيان
سارد عليك بكل بساطة وبعيد عن الانفعال
هل تعلم من الذي كتب البيان الأول  ولماذا استعمل تلك الحده في الكلام
ومن الذي تراجع اليوم وعلي اساس تم هذه القرار
البيان الاول والبيان التاني تم في اجتماعات نحن لانعلم ماذا دار خلف الابواب المغلقة
ولانعلم ماذا قدمت اللجنة القانونية من اراء !!!
وماهي المصوغات القانونية للبيان الاول والتاني ،،،
خلاصة الكلام المريخ نزل الميدان ولعب المباراة وتحقق النصر والقضية مستمرة في الاستئناف
يعني المريخ في الحالتين بيتعامل مع حقوقه
الحق الاول الفوز في ملعبه في كل  المباريات
والحق الثاني ممارسة كل مراحل التقاضي
كل الخطوات في الطريق الصحيح
فنياً وقانونياً
دعونا نتخيل قليلا عدم اداء المباراة والمريخ كسب النقاط
كيف وكم كمية الحسرة علي النقاط لعدم خوض  المباريات ؟؟؟؟
من يتحدث عن عدم خوض المباراة ويطالب  قبل اللعب حسم التقاضي
لايوجد قانون واحد يساند موقفنا
من يتحدث عن هيبة المريخ
هيبة المريخ ليست بالصراخ والعنتريات
هيبة المريخ في حكمة رجالته
هيبة المريخ في فن التعامل مع الخصوم
هيبة المريخ في جندلة الفرق
هيبة المريخ في نظافة جسدة من التلوث بسموم عدم اداء المباريات
وحل وطين الهروب  لايشبهنا
ان اردت ان تسجل موقف
بالامكان تسجيله بالقانون فقط
لغة الغاب والثرثرة والصياح فيلم تم عرضة وسيتم  اعادة عرضة في مسرح غير نادي المريخ
نادينا الان ينادينا
وقبل ان ترفع التمام فلتعلم ان قضيتنا للان في الاستئناف وخلفها رجال يجاهدون لاسترداد حقوقنا
تبقت مباراة في الدوري  وتبقى شهر للمجلس الحالي !!
وتبقت شهور لمباريات البطولة الافريقية
هل اعددنا نفسنا لذلك ؟؟؟
دا السؤال الذي ينتظر اجابته كثير من الناس …….
ومفروض يكون شغلنا الشاغل
اتركوا العواطف جانبا ودعونا نبحث عن حلول لمشاكل المريخ الفنية والادارية
ونؤجل مانسمعة الان لحين الانتهاء من البطولة
—————————-
نعود لمباراة امس
هل نتحدث عن روعة الميدان والاضاءة بعد الصيانة
ام نتحدث عن الثلاث نقاط
ام نتحدث عن عودة روح المريخ التي افتقدناها في السابق
ام نتحدث عن الزيادة في الحضور الجماهيري
نقاط  كتيرة  نقيف عندها ونقول لكل من ساهم في تلك الاشياء
شكرا لكم جميعا وانتم تقدمون العطاء بعيد عن الضوضاء
شكرا للقطاع الرياضي الذي ابعد وفصل الفريق تماما عن الاحداث
شكرا للجمهور الذي حضر وساند
شكرا لعمال الاضاءة علي انتهاء العمل في وقت قصير
شكرا مسؤول الملعب علي تلك الارضية التي طالتها ايادي التحسين والاجادة والاهتمام
والشكر اولا واخير الي المدرب الشاطر مستر جبريتو
الخواجة الاسمر الذي حتى الان يقدم في مستوى يليق بالمريخ ،،،،،
دروس مجانية من فاروق جبرة
جبرة الان في الطريق الصحيح لو تعاملنا معة بنفس تعاملنا مع ( الخواجات)
سير ياجبريتو وعين الله ترعاك
لم نجاملك او نتحدث من فراغ فعملك يشهد لك بالاجادة
وفريق هلال الابيض الحالي انت من وضعت اساسه
شكرا فاروق جبرة( جبريتو  )
—————————–
الي كل الذين لهم ملاحظات في قضية شيبوب
الان
كرة القدم يمارسونها حداشر لاعب فقط
تفرحنا يوم ونحزن لحالها اياااام
لذلك لن نعطها اكثر من ذلك
واهل مكة ادرى بشعابها
والمجلس يدرك تمام ماذا فعل وماذا يريد
لذلك امامنا مباراة في الممتاز
وفي كاس السودان
دعونا نلتف ونعد العدة لهم
والجميع لايعلم ماذا حصل خلف الابواب المغلقة في النادي
الكيان ثم الكيان ثم الكيان هو من نقف معه في هذة الايام
المتربصون الان بنادي واصحاب الاجندة الخفية لا هم لهم سوى اعدام المجلس  الحالي وان يصبح المريخ فريق كالموردة
ولنا عودة لنفس الملفات باذن الله
—————————
ماحصل في مباراة الدوري التمهيدي امس يحب ان لايمر مرور الكرام
يحب ان يتوقف الاتحاد ولجانه مع تلك القضية
مباراة حي الوادي والنهضة ماحصل فيها لايمت للرياضة بصلة من مدرب كبير ونفس المدرب كان لاعب سابق
نرحوا ان يتوقف الاتحاد مع هذة القضية وشهادة جمهور المدرج كافية لاذانة ذلك المدرب
ولنا عودة ايضاً
•••••••••••••••••••••••••
هذه ارائي واراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت
ليس بالضرورة ان تقتنع بكل مايكتب
ولا اطلب منك الاتفاق علي حروف التغريدة
اسطر التغريدة ونسة وحكاوي بصوت مسموع تنقل نبضي ونبض المدرجات عشان نشوف مريخ جميل وملك بطولات
ولنا لقاء في تغريدة اخرى باذن الله
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
ليلة اصطياد النمور

â–،   لا وصف أدق من (أهم فوز خلال الموسم الحالي) لنطلقه على مباراة المريخ  والاهلي شندي التي لعبت بالأمس (فجأة كده) رغم التصريحات الساخنة والتحديات  التي أطلقها قادة لجنة التسيير خلال الأيام الماضية وهو ما سنعود إليه في  مقال الغد بإذن الله.

â–،  ظفر المريخ بأهم نقاط خلال الموسم الحالي  وشخصياً كنت أحد المنادين بعدم إلتقاط قفاز الإصرار على رفض اداء اللقاء  لأن المريخ لن يُعامل معاملة الهلال في الموسم الماضي وسيجد نفسه وحيداً في  الحرب الحالية.

â–،  الفوز على النمور كان آخر طوق نجاة للفرقة  الحمراء خلال الموسم الحالي بعد أن أهدرت العديد من النقاط وودعت بطولتي  الأبطال والكونفدرالية أمام فرق ضعيفة.

â–،  إصرارنا على الحفاظ على  المرتبة الثانية لا ينبع من فراغ وإنما بسبب الطريقة الجديدة التي سيتبعها  الكاف في بطولات الأندية خلال الموسم القادم والتي يمكن أن تعيد الأحمر إلى  دائرة الأضواء الافريقية من جديد (إن عمل لها جيّداً).

â–،  نظام  البطولة كان يعتمد على بداية دور (المجموعات) بعد تأهّل (ثمانية) فرق أما  خلال النسخة الجديدة في العام القادم ستبدأ مرحلة المجموعات من دور ال  (16).

â–،  بمعنى أن الفريق المتجاوز لدور ال (32) سيجد نفسه في مرحلة  المجموعات مباشرة وسيحظى بكسب مالي على المستوى الافريقي والدخل الجماهيري  لأنه سيؤدي (ست مباريات) بالمجموعة منها (ثلاث مباريات) بأرضه.

â–،   تفوّق المريخ بالأمس على ضيفه الأهلي شندي بهدفين نظيفين يعكس مدى  المسؤولية التي تحلى بها الجميع (جماهير في المقام الأول – إدارة – لاعبين –  جهاز فني) بعد أن أمنوا على أهمّية النقاط الثلاث وضرورة الفوز على الأهلي  شندي لفك الحسابات المعقدة للمركز الثاني.

â–،  دفع جبرة بكل من جمال  سالم – ضفر – نمر – بخيت خميس – ابراهومة – ابراهيم جعفر – مصعب عمر – عمر  بخيت – رمضان عجب – اوكرا – بكري وشارك في شوط اللعب الثاني كل من محمد  الرشيد وجابسون وعبده جابر.

â–،  كسب الأحمر فريقاً لم يخسر طيلة (عشر  مباريات متتالية) ولم تستقبل شباكه سوى (ثلاثة أهداف) وأحرز رماته (30)  هدفاً والفوز على فريق بتلك المميزات يعتبر انجازاً قوياً للمريخ ويعتبر  نواة لتصحيح أخطاء موسم لن نقول أنه للنسيان وإنما كيف نستفيد من سلبياته.

â–،   رغم أننا لم نتابع سوى ربع ساعة مسجلة عبر القناة الخشبية (قناة النيلين  الرياضية) إلا أننا نشيد بجميع لاعبي الأحمر (دون إستثناء) بعد أن وصلوا  لشباك خصمهم القوى مرتين وإخراج المهاجم المرعب كلتشي الذي دون (تسعة عشر)  هدفاً خلال مباريات فريقه العشر الأخيرة نظيفاً كما دخل.

â–،  حتى خلال الوصف الإذاعي لم نحس بالمهاجم كلتشي الذي وجد نفسه أمام كماشة دفاعية قوية تبدأ بالمحاور وتنتهي بالخط الخلفي الصارم.

â–،   مصعب عمر كعادته يغيب ويغيب ثم يظهر بهدف مهم للغاية بعد أن وضع فريقه في  المقدمة منذ ربع الساعة الأولى ليخفف الضغوط ويحرر النمور من التحفظ  الدفاعي.

â–،  أما رمضان عجي فسنفرد له مقالاً مخصصاً على أهدافه التي أحرزها مع الأحمر منذ التوقيع في كشوفاته خلال موسم (2012).

â–،   رمضان لاعب مهم جداً في المنطقة الامامية لذلك نتمنى من لجنة تسيير المريخ  السعي الدؤوب لإيجاد ظهير أيمن أفضل من ابراهومة وشمس الفلاح وحتى لا يتم  قتل عجب الهداف بمركز الظهير الأيمن في ظل شح اللاعبين الذين يملكون حساسية  مع الشباك.

â–،  التحية لجماهير المريخ الغفيرة التي أحتشدت وملأت  طابقي شاخور والشعبي حتى ظننا أنها مباراة افريقية لمؤازرة ودعم الفريق في  اللقاء المهم والخطير وهى رسالة ضمنية للجنة التسيير لتصريحات الأيام  الماضية !!

â–،  جمهور المريخ المعلم لم يتوان في مؤازرة فريقه رغم  هزائم الدوري وضياع الحفاظ على اللقب (لسه في تقاضي) وملأ أرجاء الملعب وهز  ثقة الأهلي شندي.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: زلزال الملاعب تعظيم سلام.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العتب مرفوع
هيثم كابو
 لا تصالح !

* يرسم عباقرة الشعراء لوحات أدبية باذخة الجمال على مر العصور، ويتبارى أهل القريض لنظم الدرر في مختلف الأزمنة؛ بينما تظل 
رائعة  الشاعر المصري الراحل أمل دنقل (لا تصالح) واحدة من اللوحات الأدبية  الرفيعة التي لا تبلى فيكفى أنها رفعت (لا الرفض) شعاراً؛ واختارت الإباء  طريقاً، والعزة رفيقاً ..!
* ما أحوجنا للوقوف عند حروف أمل دنقل ومجلس  المريخ ينفخ أمس الروح في جسد اتحاد الهوان الميت، ويضخ الدم في شرايين  كيان متيبس ظلم الزعيم عشرات المرات بتراجعه عن قرار عدم اللعب في الدوري  الممتاز إلي حين البت في الشكوى الحمراء ضد الهلال واللاعب شرف شيبوب،  فاتحاد مجدي شمس الدين المتدثر بأثواب الظلم والترصد لا تزال مواقفه ضد  المريخ مليئة بالثغرات والعيوب والثقوب ..!
* ما الذي يدفع مجلس المريخ  لإحياء بطولة منحازة ودوري فاسد؛ فاتحاد الهوان لا يعرف المواقف النبيلة  ويجب أن يتم الوقوف في وجهه، وفضح لجانه حتى يعرف الجميع انحيازه وفساده  وهوانه ..!
* صدق أمل دنقل حينما أعلنها داوية في وجه الظلم والطغيان :
لا تصالحْ
ولو منحوك الذهبْ
أترى حين أفقأ عينيكَ
ثم أثبت جوهرتين مكانهما..
هل ترى..؟
هي أشياء لا تشترى..:
ذكريات الطفولة بين أخيك وبينك،
حسُّكما – فجأةً – بالرجولةِ،
هذا الحياء الذي يكبت الشوق.. حين تعانقُهُ،
الصمتُ – مبتسمين – لتأنيب أمكما..
وكأنكما
ما تزالان طفلين!
تلك الطمأنينة الأبدية بينكما:
أنَّ سيفانِ سيفَكَ..
صوتانِ صوتَكَ
أنك إن متَّ:
للبيت ربٌّ
وللطفل أبْ
هل يصير دمي – بين عينيك – ماءً؟
أتنسى ردائي الملطَّخَ بالدماء.. !
*  تراجع مجلس المريخ عن حقه المشروع الذي أتخذه عبر قراره القاضي بتجميده  لأداء أية مباراة حتى يصل آخر مراحل التقاضي في قضيته العادلة التي شارك  الاتحاد في جريمتها النكراء بالتساهل والقصور؛ وغض الطرف عن حادثة بناء  كبري آيل للسقوط يعتبر في فضيحة هي الأولى في تاريخ المعابر والجسور ..!
*  مشروعية قضية المريخ جعلت إعلامه وأقطابه وجمهوره يقفون خلفه ويساندون  موقفه فالكل رفض اللعب حتى يعرف مصير شكوى الزعيم التي زعم قادة اتحاد  الهوان أنهم لا يعرفون الاستئناف المقدم فيها؛ ولجنة الاستهدافات العليا  تواصل تحيزها رافضة انصاف المريخ والأيام والأسابيع والشهور تمضي وكأن  الاستئناف سيتم تحويله لمتحف التاريخ .!
* مصلحة المريخ كانت تقتضي عدم  أداء مباراتي أهلي شندي والوصايفة حتى يكتمل التقاضي فتململ إتحاد الهوان  ولجأ للمريخ مستغيثاً بالزعيم وناسياً أن نكسات الأحمر سببها لجان الاتحاد  الغارقة في بحر الفساد ..!
* لم يكن مجلس المريخ موفقاً في محاولة إنقاذه لدوري اتحاد الهوان الذي ظلم الزعيم ورفض الرد ووصلت مهازله الحد …!
*  قلنا أن ما حدث هذا العام من رفض لاستئناف الزعيم تحت ضغط من اتحاد الفساد  العام ليس بأمر جديد؛ فهذا المخطط النتن يتكرر سنوياً بكل ما يحمل من  قذارة ..!
* صدر قرار (لجنة الاستهدافات) متجاهلاً وثائق المريخ الدامغة  التي تكفل له كسب الشكوى؛ والحصول على نقاط مباراة الوصايفة وتجاوز توقيع  عقوبة مشددة على شيبوب؛ لأن لجنة الاستئنافات سعت لإرضاء المزعوم وتجاهلت  المستندات متبعة أساليب (سمكرة الموازنات) ..!
* قرار لجنة  (الإستهدافات) لم يكن غريباً أو مفاجئاً؛ ولكن الغريب حقاً أن تخرج اللجنة  التي تم أختيار أعضائها بعناية عن خط السمكرة، و(فعلاً قوانين الكرة عندنا  أضحت لعبة، واللوائح مهزلة) ..!
* كيف ينقذ مجلس إدارة الزعيم عنق  الاتحاد من المقصلة وهو يعلم أن هذا الاتحاد ظل جاثم على صدر كرة القدم  بالسودان لسنوات طوال ولا يرجى منه خيراً، وقد بحت أصواتنا ونحن نكرر أن  (السمكرجية) هم أس بلاء الساحة الرياضية .!
* صدق أمل دنقل وهو ينشد محرضاً :
لا تصالح على الدم.. حتى بدم!
لا تصالح! ولو قيل رأس برأسٍ
أكلُّ الرؤوس سواءٌ؟
أقلب الغريب كقلب أخيك؟!
أعيناه عينا أخيك؟!
وهل تتساوى يدٌ.. سيفها كان لك
بيدٍ سيفها أثْكَلك؟
سيقولون:
جئناك كي تحقن الدم..
جئناك. كن -يا أمير- الحكم
سيقولون:
ها نحن أبناء عم.
قل لهم: إنهم لم يراعوا العمومة فيمن هلك
واغرس السيفَ في جبهة الصحراء
إلى أن يجيب العدم
إنني كنت لك
فارسًا،
وأخًا،
وأبًا،
ومَلِك!
*  سدد مجلس المريخ بتراجعه عن تجميد نشاطه إلي حين البت في طلب الفحص  والفراغ من كافة مراحل التقاضي طعنة نجلاء في خاصرة أهلالقبيلة الحمراء .
* تم التجميد بقرار مجلس ومجرد الدعوة لاجتماع  أمس للإفتاء من جديد في أمر محسوم يمثل إنقاذ لاتحاد الهوان ومساندة للمدعوم ..!
*  أداء المريخ لمباراته ضد أهلي شندي أمس سيزيد الاتحاد ولجانه فرعنة وسيتم  رفض الطلب وظلم المريخ أكثر تحت دعاوى الفهلوة والشفتنة والشيطنة ..!
* قرار غير موفق البتة، ويا عزيزي جمال الوالي الاتحاد يحتاج منا لمواجهة، والأمر لا يتحمل(طولة البال) والتعامل المثالي ..!
نقوش متفرقة
*  عندما أجتمعت الأمة المريخية على قلب قرار واحد انقسم المجلس بالتراجع عن  قرار التجميد والعودة لأداء المتبقي من مباريات فكانت النتيحة الانقسام  والإستقالات ..!
* تقدم عصام الحاج ومزمل أبو القاسم وأدروب بإستقالاتهم  من المجلس في أول رد فعل فخسر المريخ التكاتف والتوحد وسرت الفرحة في  أفئدة أهل الوصيف .
* بعد الفوز على الأهلي هل سنلعب القمة أم سننتظر إكمال التقاضي و(مجاملة اتحاد الترصد والفساد) …؟
نقش أخير
* انتصرنا في مباراة وكسبنا النقاط ولفنا الإحباط ..!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
نسف موسم التواطؤ

     حقق المريخ سيد البلد وزعيمها الأوحد المطلوب ليلة أمس وحصد النقاط  الثمينة وأجمل ما كان في المباراة هو نجومية المباراة التى نالها مهاجم  المريخ بكري المدينة الذي ظهر بمستوىً رائع ومميز.
    نجح فاروق جبرة في قيادة دفة المباراة واستطاع فرسان المريخ ان يحسموا اللقاء أمام فريق شرس ومحترم.
    هكذا هو المريخ ينتصر بعرق لاعبيه وليس مثل المدفور الذي أصبح يعتمد كلياً على خدمات وجهود حكام صلاح.
     بالامس وقف منسوبو المدفور ينتظرون تعثر سيد البلد ولكن كان لمصعب ورمضان  رأى أعاد أصحاب الصفر الدولي لجحورهم وقطعاً تألق عقروب كواى القلوب سيحرق  الفشفاش.
    أخيراً لجنة سوداني لاختيار نجم المباراة انصفت بكري  المدينة ومنحت الجائزة لمن يسكب العرق وليس كما تفعل كل مرة في مباريات  المدفور عندما تمنح الجائزة بقصد رفع معنويات لاعب جديد يشارك لأول مرة كما  فعلت مع الممثل شيبولا وكابو.
    توقعت أن تصمد لجنة التسيير وأن لا  يؤدي المريخ مباراة الأهلي ثم مباراة المدعوم وأن يستجيب لنبض الجماهير رغم  أن هناك من يرى أن المريخ عليه أن يؤدي المباراتين ثم يواصل مراحل  التقاضى.
    راهن الكثيرون على أن لجنة التسيير لن تصمد وستنحنى ولن تسترد حقوق المريخ بالعنتريات والصوت العالي حتى وإن كان المريخ على حق.
     الآن يمكن للمريخ أن يترك هذا العفن والفساد للحكام واتحاد مجدي الأزرق  (بلقيماتهم) فالتنافس في مثل هكذا منافسات ليست هناك فائدة ترجى منه.
     على لجنة التسيير ان تستجيب لنبض الجماهير وتنسف الموسم بعدم أداء مباراة  القمة إلا إذا أدارها حكام أجانب وأصحاب سمعة كبيرة ثم الإصرار على طلب فحص  المنشطات.
    والأفضل أن يتركوا هذه المنافسة الفاسدة الآن والتى فاحت  منها روائح أزكمت الأنوف للحكام وهلالاب الاتحاد فماحدث في هذا الموسم  صورة مخجلة للتنافس الرياضى وأفعال يندى لها الجبين من ممارسات لاتشبه  الرياضة من قريب أو بعيد.
    الأمر لم يقتصر على هذا الموسم الذي شهد  فساداً وفضائح شوهت سمعة الكرة السودانية وأشهرها كانت مدني قيت والتى قصم  فيها السموأل محمد الفاتح ظهر العدالة ليمنح المدفور نقاطاً من داخل المكتب  غير مستحقة.
    مدني قيت تناقلتها وسائل إعلام وسخرت من الطريقة التى يحقق بها المدفور الفوز والانتصارات غير المستحقة.
     لم يتوقف الأمر عند نقاط السموأل من فضيحة الهلال في مدني ولكن مافعله  حكام صلاح من هدايا وأخطاء استفاد منها المدعوم فقط كانت بمثابة تشييع  للدوري المنحاز.
    الكتابة عن حكام صلاح هي لإصلاحهم ولكن ماظل يفعله  غالبية الحكام لايبشر بالخير ولن يتوقفوا إلا إن تتغيّر الأفكار وتستيقظ  الضمائر ويعرف البعض الخوف من الله.
    رغم أن إعلام المدفور يتحدث عن  تهوّر الدفاع إلا أن الحكام لايتعاملون مع الجزارين بالقانون والملاحظ أن  كل أندية الممتاز تُحتسب عليها ركلات جزاء سواء بالحق او بالباطل إلا  المدفور.
    ويمكن أن يُشهر حكام صلاح البطاقة الحمراء لكل لاعبي أندية  الممتاز إلا لاعبي المدفور فيا ترى ماهو السبب الذي يجعل كل حكام صلاح  لايحتسبون ركلات جزاء على الهلال ولا يطردون أى لاعب يرتدي شعار الأصفار  الدولية في حال ارتكابه مخالفة متهوّرة تستدعي الطرد.
    كتب الرشيد  علي عمر قبل أيام عن تفاوض وابتزاز ثم عاد بالأمس وتحدى المدرب بأن يذهب  ويتقدم بشكوى مما يعني أن الرجل لم يتحدث عن فراغ يا صديقنا المدرب.
     مازال بعض منسوبى الصفر الدولي يتحدثون عن انسحاب المدفور في الموسم  المنصرم ونذكرهم بأن المدعوم لم يجرؤ على تقديم خطاب انسحاب رسمي واذا كان  لديهم هذا الخطاب فهو انسحاب.
    اما صديقي العزيز وشقيقي مجاهد عثمان  فقد قطع القول بأن الانسحاب كان عبر (خطاب جماعي) فياصديقي العزيز  (الجماعي) دا الا في العرس.
    للهلال سابقة في المنشطات واتهام أحد  لاعبية في البطولة العربية بتونس وأيضاً كل أهل المريخ لايثقون في حكام  صلاح احمد صالح الذين لايحتسبون ركلات جزاء صحيحة على المدفور ويحابون مدلل  الاتحاد.
    الأفضل إذا رغب المريخ في خوض مباراة القمة أن يُبعد حكام  صلاح كلهم ويطالب بتحكيم أجنبى ويطالب بفحص المنشطات وحتى الحكام الأجانب  إذا تمت الموافقة عليهم يجب أن يطالب بأن لايستقبلهم أى متعصب ينتمي  للمدفور داخل أروقة الاتحاد فكلهم ليسوا بأهل ثقة.
    سؤال بريء : اذا  واصل المريخ في هذا الدوري المنحاز والفاسد وخاض لقاء القمة هل تتوقع أن  يطالب بحكم اجنبى ويتمسك بطلب فحص المنشطات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جمال الوالي يجتمع بمزمل وعصام الحاج لإثنائهما عن الاستقالة



يتوقع أن يعقد السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ اجتماعا مصغراً مع الثنائي مزمل أبو القاسم وعصام الحاج عضوي مجلس الإدارة واللذين تقدما باستقالتهما من المجلس أمس على خلفية قرار المجلس بخوض مباراتي الفريق أمام أهلي شندي والهلال وسيعمل جمال الوالي على إقناع الوالي في التراجع عن الاستقالة ومواصلة مشوارهما بصورة طبيعية في مجلس الإدارة خاصة وأن المرحلة الحالية تتطلب الاستقرار الإداري حتى ينجح المجلس في تنفيذ المشاريع التي يرغب في القيام بها في المرحلة المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يسعى لاستعادة حارسه السابق من أهلي شندي  
  
 
الهزة العنيفة التي تعرض لها المريخ في الموسم الحالي على صعيد حراسة  المرمى في ظل المشاركة المتواصلة للحارس الأساسي جمال سالم مع منتخب بلاده  يوغندا في مبارياته في التصفيات الأفريقية وغيابه عن عدد من مباريات المريخ  وغياب الحارس الثاني المعز محجوب عن العديد من المباريات والتي كانت تسبب  بشكل مباشر في تراجع نتائج الفريق في الموسم الحالي يفكر مجلس إدارة النادي  الأحمر في استعادة حارسه السابق يس يوسف من ناديه اهلي شندي خاصة وأن يس  ظل يجلس احتياطياً للحارس جاهد محجوب في الفترة الأخيرة مع أهلي شندي وربما  استفاد مجلس المريخ من العلاقة القوية التي تربطه براعي النمور السيد صلاح  ادريس من أجل اطلاق سراح يس يوسف للمريخ من أجل التعاقد معه في التسجيلات  المقبلة خصوصاً وأن كل المنتمين للمريخ يرون أن الحارس المخضرم المعز محجوب  لن يستطيع تقديم شئ للمريخ في الفترة المقبلة بعد انتهاء تعاقده مع الأحمر  في نوفمبر المقبل.
*

----------


## محمد عبده

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

كشف السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ لأحد المقربين منه حرصه على استقرار مجلسه مؤكدا انه سينضم أركب المستقيلين حال رفض عدد من أعضاء المجلس الذين أعلنوا عن استقالتهم أمس التراجع عن تلك الخطوة لافتا إلى أن التحديات الكبيرة التي تنتظر المريخ تتطلب وحدة الصف المريخي من أجل تحقيق المصلحة العليا للمريخ الكيان، وكان الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم وعصام الحاج وعثمان ادروب أعلنوا استقالتهم من مجلس المريخ على خلفية تراجع المجلس عن قراره السابق بعدم خوض مباراتي أهلي شندي والهلال مالم يتم الفصل في قضية شيبوب ليتراجع المجلس أمس ويتخذ قراراً بخوض المباراتين الأمر الذي أثار حفيظة عدد من أعضاء المجلس من بينهم الثلاثي مزمل وعصام وأدروب الذين تقدموا باستقالتهم مباشرة من مجلس الإدارة المعين.



المتحيل بتبكيهو الريشة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أهلي الخرطوم يؤكد بقائه الممتاز باللائحة 

أكد مجلس إدارة نادي أهلي الخرطوم أن الفرسان لن يكونوا في حاجة لخوض  مباراتي السنترليق للبقاء بالممتاز لأن الأهلي ضمن بقاءه بالممتاز رسمياً  لأن القواعد العامة للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تؤكد أن الفصل بين الأندية  من المركز الثاني إلى المركز 15 عبر الأهداف وليس بالمواجهات المباشرة كما  جاء في وسائل الإعلام مؤخراً والتي حسمت الأمر للنيل شندي الذي تفوق على  أهلي الخرطوم في المواجهات المباشرة بعد أن فاز في لقاء الإياب بهدفين  نظيفين بشندي وكان خسر في لقاء الذهاب بالخرطوم بهدف، وكشف الفاتح ابراهيم  التوم سكرتير الأهلي أنهم ضمنوا البقاء بالممتاز عبر لائحة الدوري الممتاز   ولن يلعبوا السنترليق وفي انتظار قرار اللجنة المنظمة لإصدار رأيها  النهائي بخصوص هذا الأمر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصعود للممتاز يتأجل للجولة الأخيرة
حي الوادي يهزم النهضة بثلاثية.. وحي العرب وتريعة البجا يتعادلان
الدفاع الدمازين يقهر الشرطة بثنائية.. والفرق جميعها تملك الحظوظ في التأهل

نصر حامد

اشتعلت المنافسة على البطاقات المؤهلة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز بعد أن حدثت العديد من المفاجآت في مباريات الأمس الثلاث ليتأجل صراع التأهل للجولة الأخيرة التي ستقام مبارياتها يوم الاثنين المقبل وتملك جميع الفرق فرصة المنافسة في التأهل للممتاز إما عبر الصعود المباشر أو السنترليق. فعلى ملعب إستاد جبل أولياء تعادل حي العرب مع تريعة البجا بدون أهداف ليرفع السوكرتا رصيده إلى عشر نقاط والتريعة إلى خمس نقاط، وبإستاد الدمازين فاجأ الدفاع ضيفه الشرطة وفاز عليه بهدفين نظيفين ليضع أول ثلاث نقاط في رصيده ويتجمد رصيد الشرطة في تسع نقاط، وبإستاد نيالا حوّل حي الوادي تأخره بهدف أمام النهضة ربك للفوز بثلاثية مقابل هدف رافعاً رصيده إلى ثماني نقاط وتجمد رصيد النهضة في سبع نقاط.

أجّل حي العرب بورتسودان صعوده لمسابقة الدوري للممتاز للجولة الأخيرة عندما قبل بنتيجة التعادل السلبي أمام مضيفه تريعة البجا جبل أولياء ليرفع السوكرتا رصيده إلى عشر نقاط في الصدارة ويبدو في حاجة لنقطة وحيدة من مباراته الأخيرة أمام حي الوادي نيالا ببورتسودان لإعلان تأهله رسمياً، أما تريعة البجا جبل أولياء فرفع رصيده إلى خمس نقاط ويحتاج للفوز على اتحاد مدني في الجولة الأخيرة بملعب الجزيرة حتى يحافظ على آماله في التأهل عبر بوابة السنترليق لكن تبدو مهمته صعبة للغاية خصوصاً وأن مباراته أمام الاتحاد تُقام على ملعب الجزيرة ومنافسه يرغب هو الآخر في التأهل للممتاز حيث يملك في رصيده ثماني نقاط وسيكون الانتصار على تريعة البجا كافياً للرومان من أجل العودة للممتاز من جديد، وكان اتحاد مدني خلد إلى الراحة في الجولة الخامسة، وعقب المباراة أبى النور باشري رئيس القطاع الرياضي بحي العرب رضاءه عن النتيجة التي انتهت عليها مباراة فريقه أمام تريعة البجا جبل أولياء مبيناً أن السوكرتا قدم مباراة كبيرة وكان قريباً من تحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث لولا سوء الطالع الذي حرم نجومه من التسجيل في أكثر من فرصة سانحة أمام المرمى. وكشف النور أن حي العرب ينبغي أن يستعد بشكل مثالي للقاء الحسم أمام حي الوادي نيالا يوم الاثنين المقبل حتى يتمكن من تحقيق الفوز وإعلان تأهله رسمياً للدوري الممتاز. من جانبه أوضح المقدم عماد حسين، رئيس نادي تريعة البجا- جبل أولياء، أن فريقه مازال في المنافسة برغم التعادل أمام حي العرب مبيناً أن تريعة البجا وفي حال فوزه في الجولة الأخيرة على الاتحاد يستطيع أن ينافس على التأهل عبر بوابة التأهل، لكن عماد أقر بصعوبة المهمة مبيناً أن فريقه تنتظره مباراة صعبة للغاية أمام اتحاد مدني بالجزيرة ينبغي أن يستعد لها بشكل مثالي حتى يتمكن من تحقيق الفوز على منافسه والحفاظ على آماله في التأهل عبر بوابة السنترليق.

حي الوادي يقهر النهضة ويدعم حظوظه في التأهل

عزّز حي الوادي حظوظه في التأهل لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز بفوزه على ضيفه النهضة ربك بثلاثة أهداف لهدف عصر أمس بإستاد نيالا، وكان حي الوادي حوّل تأخره بهدف للفوز بثلاثة أهداف ليحسم المباراة لمصلحته ويرفع رصيده إلى ثماني نقاط وتبقت له مباراة صعبة أمام حي العرب بإستاد بورتسودان لا خيار أمامه سوى الفوز فيها حتى يتأهل مباشرة للممتاز. أما أي نتيجة خلاف ذلك فربما تطيح به من المنافسة أو تحيله لخوض السنترليق من أجل التأهل للممتاز. أما النهضة ربك فتجمد رصيده بالخسارة في سبع نقاط وتبقت له مباراة واحدة أمام الدفاع بالدمازين لا خيار أمامه سوى الفوز فيها حتى يحافظ على آماله في الصعود لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز؛ إما بالتأهل المباشر أو عبر السنترليق. وعقب المباراة عبّر صلاح حبيب، سكرتير اتحاد نيالا المحلي لكرة القدم، عن سعادته بانتصار حي الوادي على النهضة ربك مبيناً أن حي الوادي استحق النصر والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من المواجهة، لكن صلاح أقر بصعوبة مهمة حي الوادي في التأهل للممتاز لأنه سيرحل إلى بورتسودان في الجولة الأخيرة لمواجهة السوكرتا الساعي هو الآخر من أجل التأهل وطالب اللاعبين بضرورة تحضير أنفسهم بشكل مثالي قبل السفر إلى بورتسودان حتى يستطيع الفريق تقديم مباراة كبيرة تؤهله لتحقيق الفوز على السوكرتا وإعلان تأهله مباشرة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

الشرطة يصعّب موقفه بالخسارة أمام الدفاع الدمازين

صعّب الشرطة القضارف موقفه كثيراً بالصعود لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز بعد خسارته أمام الدفاع الدمازين بهدفين نظيفين عصر أمس بالدمازين ليتجمد رصيد الفريق في تسع نقاط وسينتظر ما تسفر عنه مباريات الجولة الأخيرة لمعرفة مصيره في التأهل إما عبر التأهل المباشر أو عبر السنترليق، أما الدفاع الدمازين فوضع أول ثلاث نقاط في رصيده بالنتيجة وتبقت له مباراة واحدة أمام النهضة ربك حال كسبها سيرفع رصيده إلى ست نقاط وانتظار حسم شكواه ضد نادي تريعة البجا جبل أولياء حتى يعرف مصيره في المنافسة على إحدى بطاقات الصعود للدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* هلال التبلدي يتمسك بشيخ موكورو ويرفض إطلاق سراحه للقمة  
  
 
أعلن مجلس إدارة نادي هلال الأبيض تمسكه باللاعب الإيفواري شيخ موكورو  وعدم إطلاق سراحه لأي من فريقي القمة اللذين تردد في وسائل الإعلام أنهما  دخلا في مفاوضات مع اللاعب من أجل التعاقد معه في فترة التسجيلات التكميلية  المقبلة وذكر مجلس إدارة هلال التبلدي أنه حريص على بقاء اللاعب الايفواري  في كشوفات الفريق حتى يمثل الإضافة المطلوبة لهلال التبلدي في مشاركته في  البطولة الكونفدرالية العام المقبل. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* هلال التبلدي يتمسك بشيخ موكورو ويرفض إطلاق سراحه للقمة  
  
 
أعلن مجلس إدارة نادي هلال الأبيض تمسكه باللاعب الإيفواري شيخ موكورو  وعدم إطلاق سراحه لأي من فريقي القمة اللذين تردد في وسائل الإعلام أنهما  دخلا في مفاوضات مع اللاعب من أجل التعاقد معه في فترة التسجيلات التكميلية  المقبلة وذكر مجلس إدارة هلال التبلدي أنه حريص على بقاء اللاعب الايفواري  في كشوفات الفريق حتى يمثل الإضافة المطلوبة لهلال التبلدي في مشاركته في  البطولة الكونفدرالية العام المقبل. 
*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*     العديد من الاقلام المريخية صاحبة الاعمدة تتهم الإدارة بانها أنقذت موسم الاتحاد الفاشل بتخاذلها و بقبولها 
لعب مبارة الامس ضد الأهلي شندي . ونسأل كيف كان سينسف المريخ لو لم يلعب المباراة لأن الامر وببساطة 
كان سيعتبر المريخ مهزوماً حسب لائحة الدوري والتي تحكم المنافسة وسيمضي الدوري إلي نهايته دون نسف
 او يحزنون ، وهناك من اصحاب الاقلام والأعمدة المري من يقول أن لعب المبارة أنقذ عنق الإتحاد من المقصلة 
أي مقصلة هذه التي يتحدثون عنها ، إن كانت مقصلة القانون فمازالت الفضية حيه ولم ينتهي التقاضي فيها بعد
والمجلس ذكر أنه سيمضي فيها للنهاية ، أما إن كانت المقصلة هي مقصلة العنتريات والتهريج المبني علي العاطغة
ومحاولة الظهور للجمهور بأنهم أعرف وأحرص علي مصلحة المريخ من إدارته ، وأظن (وبعض الظن إثم ) أن 
البعض منهم وليس جميعهم لهم أجندات تخصهم هم ولا دخل لنا ولا الجمهور بها فمقصلتهم هذة (ماقتلت ولن تقل)
 ذبابة . . . أرجوكم إجترموا عقولنا وتمسكوا بالقانون فهو الذي يرد الحقوق لاهلها أصحاب الحث وليس الترهيب 
والصياح وإلتخويف والتهديد . أرجوكم فالمريخ كيان عظيم وقيمه راسخة .. يحترم القانون ويقارع به الخصوم .. وكفي .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بأمر مصعب والعجب.. المريخ يحسم موقعة الآرسنال ويبث الرعب في الهلال 
 
ضرب  المريخ بقوة وكسب موقعة النمور التي جرت مساء أمس بالقلعة الحمراء في  الجولة قبل الأخيرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز بهدفين دون رد، وذلك بعد  مباراة مميزة قدم من خلالها المريخ أفضل ما لديه، وأمّن المنطقة الدفاعية  بصورة مثالية، بكر المريخ بالتسجيل في الدقيقة 11 عن طريق مصعب عمر، ثم عاد  العجب في الدقيقة 32 ليسجل الهدف الثاني، وافلح الأحمر في المحافظة على  تقدمه حتى نهاية المباراة ليرفع رصيده إلى 77 نقطة، ويجلس منفرداً في  المركز الثاني في حين بقى اهلي شندي في 70 نقطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري يقدم الأفضل ويفوز بجائزة رجل المباراة



 
قدم  مهاجم المريخ المرعب بكري المدينة أفضل ما لديه وواصل رحلة الاجادة  والتألق وحصل على جائزة نجم المباراة المقدمة من شركة سوداني بفضل المستوى  الرفيع الذي قدمه على مدار الشوطين، وبرغم أن بكري لم يصل إلى شباك  الآرسنال لكنه كان مؤثراً في اداء الفريق وفي النتيجة التي انتهت عليها  المباراة بعد ان صنع الهدف الثاني بطريقة مثالية لرمضان عجب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عوض رمرم يحفز اللاعبين بالدولار ويشيد بالأداء البطولي



 
واصل  عوض الكريم رمرم أمين خزانة نادي المريخ مبادراته المتفردة وحفز نجوم  الفرقة الحمراء فوراً بالدولار عقب الانتصار الذي حققه الفريق على النمور  حيث سلم كل لاعب من الذين أدوا المباراة مبلغ 200 دولار مع مبلغ 100 دولار  للاعبين الذين لم يشاركوا في مبادرة وجدت الاستحسان، وعبر رمرم عن بالغ  سعادته للأداء المميز والانتصار الذي تحقق، مؤكداً أنه كان واثقاً من خروج  المريخ منتصراً وأضاف: كنت متأكداً من قدرة المريخ في تحقيق الفوز على  الآرسنال لدرجة أنني حضرت الحافز قبل المباراة، وذهبت به إلى الملعب حتى  احفز اللاعبين عقب صافرة الحكم مباشرة لأن الأداء الذي قدمه نجوم الفرقة  الحمراء كان يستحق هذا التحفيز متمنياً أن يمضي المريخ قدماً في رحلة  الانتصارات والعروض القوية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عصام الحاج : قرار لعب مباريات الممتاز قتل قضية المريخ  

 


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قال مساعد رئيس المريخ عصام الحاج ان قضية المريخ انتهت بمجرد الموافقة على  لعب بقية مباريات الدوري الممتاز و قال المريخ اصبح بلا قضية لان الموسم  قد انتهى تمام و كان بامكان المريخ الضغط على الاتحاد العام لو لم يلعب  بقية المباريات و الضغط عليه بالطرق القانونية لان للمريخ قضية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* رغم حضور ممثلي الفريقين..تاجيل الاجتماع التحضيري لمباراة القمة

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
اجل  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم قبل قليل الاجتماع التحضيري لمباراة القمة و  المقرر لها الثامن عشر من الشهر الجاري باستاد المريخ من ظهر اليوم الى يم  السبت المقبل رغم حضور ممثلي الهلال والمريخ وسيتم خلال اجتماع السبت ضوابط  المباراة بجانب الترتيبات الامنية والاطمئنان علي الخروج بالمباراة الى بر  الامان

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*شكرا الاخوة الافاضل
*

----------

